# Tampa repticon



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

Is anyone attending/vending this weekend?


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

I am hoping to be able to make it up on Sunday.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Ray will have tons of plants including Broms. I may have a few frogs to send over.


----------



## JacobP (Feb 21, 2012)

I am trying to make it. But really just to look. I don't really need anything at this time. I will be going Saturday morning if I attend.


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

I will be sure to go see Ray he was very helpful the other day


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Was there anything worth while at the show? I am debating on driving through this rain for 2 hrs..


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

there was nothing that impressed me but it depends what you were looking for i am sure this response is a little late


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

I wasn't looking for anything particular. I opted not to drive through the rain for 2 hrs and just went to petco and picked up a 40 breeder instead!


----------

